# MAMA IS NESTING!



## Cuttlefishherder (Apr 6, 2011)

This is our first successful breed with this girl but not her first litter, shes supposed to be a really good mama. Its several days before the 28 day mark but I noticed she had started pulling fur today, I hope its not to early to put in the nesting materials right? I'm sort of afraid she'll eat it all. When we put it all in though she immediately started frantically running around with a big wad of hay in her mouth, it was hilarious! This will be our first litter!  We are so stoked, they are NZ Rex cross! Yummm rabbit meat finally!!


----------



## terri9630 (Apr 6, 2011)

If she is pulling hair I would put in the nest box.  Some like to build the nest early. If she pulls out or eats the nesting materials just add more.  Some does aren't happy with the way you made the nest and will constantly kick everything out and then put it back in their way.


----------



## Cuttlefishherder (Apr 6, 2011)

terri9630 said:
			
		

> If she is pulling hair I would put in the nest box.  Some like to build the nest early. If she pulls out or eats the nesting materials just add more.  Some does aren't happy with the way you made the nest and will constantly kick everything out and then put it back in their way.


I put as much material as i could in there and she made a lovely nest, but she hasn't pulled any more hair. Thankfully when I noticed she hadn't pulled out too much hair, but hasn't pulled any more since she finished with the hair.

I wonder if this could be a litter from the first week we tried breeding her, she didn't want any thing to do with the buck but I wonder if he got her?


----------



## terri9630 (Apr 6, 2011)

It's possible.  She could just build her nest early.  I have a doe that will start the nest over a week early.


----------

